# Polar Cold front and Ohio Valley Snowstorm?



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, i was just looking over the latest GFS model and it was showing this;










As the Arctic Front envelopes the Central Plains and the Ohio Valley, on the leading edge of the Trough, a Low pressure forms in the Deep southeast. Looking at the snow amounts it was actually giving a good chunk of the Ohio Valley 4-8" of snowfall through next Monday with cold weather. Before that in the evolution of the storm, it was actually giving some snow accumulations of 1-3" of snow in Northern Arkansas;










Not buying into this yet until there is more consistency, but since this is in the 4-7 day range, it is looking at least possible of happening.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

who knows: does it come up the valley and dump on ohio or does it go off to the east coast. still too soon ?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

The models have kinda thrown the storm away as of now, will keep you updated


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

local news siad it's a possibility. we'll keep a look out on it.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Most models, not including the NAM and GFS all together showing at least moderate shot at seeing Significant Snow in the Ohio Valley and more likely in Illinois near Chicago and Michigan

Will keep ya updated


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

The first real MAJOR Winter Storm of the Season for the United States has been named, and the name is Winter Storm Dalton! Various computer models are starting to finaly agree with each other and is coming together on a solution of the forecasted track below. By far the most expected accumulations expected in the blue shaded in area but the most expected over areas of Central and Western Michigan, Central Illinois and near the Chicago land area where Lake effect snowfall may kick in and boost some totals. So far i will not be putting out any forecasted amounts of snowfall yet, but should be coming in around tonight and updates throughout the night as models come in. Wind should not be a huge factor, but since this is the first storm system to affect the Ohio Valley and great lakes with decent snowfall, it will hamper travel and please review all the services we got here on our left hand side menu. I would advise to get christmas lights up today and decorations because tomorrow in the blue shaded area will be snowy.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

so what is the likely hood of us getting any snow south of 70???


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe an inch at best, maybe more if the track changes, but not likely.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

thats what i figured, we usually don't get hit till late in the season


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, just gotta wait a bit longer


----------

